# My New Favorite Bike - Just Finished Today



## Eric (Apr 10, 2016)

I bought this bike many months ago and I have been doing a very slow disassembly and re assembly but its done.  This is by far my best condition original paint bike in my collection.


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Seeing this bike in my garage would be nice.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 11, 2016)

very nice, I like them better than Phantoms....


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)

That is clean!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 11, 2016)

bricycle said:


> very nice, I like them better than Phantoms....



I agree, I'd take a Panther in any color over a Phantom. Nice bike!


----------



## Eric (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks guys,  I like panthers over phantoms as well.  I have the matching girls as well.  Although not in as good condition.  I will post that when I can take a pic.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice bike good job on clean up


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 11, 2016)

Much rarer than the Phantom as well.  Fantastic original!
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 11, 2016)

This one is a really nice bike, and undoubtedly worth much more, but I'm really partial to the postwar Hornet that posted recently in the Green Day Green Schwinns thread. That one is a grail bike for me!


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2016)

SWEET !


----------



## Eric (Apr 11, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> This one is a really nice bike, and undoubtedly worth much more, but I'm really partial to the postwar Hornet that posted recently in the Green Day Green Schwinns thread. That one is a grail bike for me!




This one...?  its mine too.  I feel very fortunate to own both of these great bikes.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 12, 2016)

Yep, that's the one!


----------



## momo608 (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice landscaping! bikes aren't too bad either.


----------



## Barry Carlisle (Jul 5, 2016)

Eric said:


> I bought this bike many months ago and I have been doing a very slow disassembly and re assembly but its done.  This is by far my best condition original paint bike in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 304206 View attachment 304207 View attachment 304208


----------



## StoneWoods (Jul 6, 2016)

Absolute dream! I love the paint scheme of the black phantom, and I love panthers! I would love to have that bike, original or resto!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sweet bike. I'm still more of a Phantom guy though! V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 10, 2016)

Here's one in found condition


----------



## Jaypem (Jul 10, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Here's one in found condition
> 
> View attachment 338597



Awesome bike! As are the others!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice job !


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 19, 2016)

I prefer the Panthers, I just love the looks with that straightbar and chrome fenders.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jul 19, 2016)

^^^Say now...that's handsome!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 19, 2016)

Awesome man,love a green bike.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 22, 2016)

not every one likes green but i sure do and this is awsome i like!!!!!!reel nice job on this one !!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 22, 2016)

Always wanted a blue panther with a drum brake and deluxe rack 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 22, 2016)

Love the non-cantilevered framed bikes with springer forks.  Very nice.  I just acquired an "optional" springer for my '52 Hornet. Need to get a Whizzer spring for it though, at 220 lbs., I'm not the tyke that this bike was originally designed for.


----------



## mbstude (Jul 22, 2016)

I too have a soft spot for green Panthers.. I bought this '52 from pedal_junky to go with the green '52 Stude. It has the slickest paint job I've ever seen on a bike..


----------



## frank 81 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Eric, I'm sorry I sold that bike.  You are the 3rd Owner. Glad You like it.
  Frank


----------



## PreWarBikes (Aug 2, 2016)

This is called a black panthrom


----------

